

Ask HN: Could you 3d print 1950's car? - memracom

If you could scan all the parts to a 1950&#x27;s American car model, say in Cuba, would it be possible to 3d print a full-size functional car using the steel sintering printers?<p>If not, how much extra work would you estimate to adapt the design to make it 3d printable?<p>I am especially interested in a fully functional car, not just a display piece, but one that you can drive for decades.<p>And, of course the corollary is: Could 3d sintering of new parts help keep Cuba&#x27;s stock of 1950&#x27;s automobiles running for another 50 years?
======
xkcd-sucks
It's more cost effective to hire a bunch of Cuban machinists to maintain the
old cars/build new copies of old cars. If you need to make the project flashy
they can get augmented reality welding masks or whatever.

DM(L)S is good for small complicated parts, but for large pieces/large scale
manufacturing it's not cost effective (or easy to get the right material
properties/do quality control!)

~~~
memracom
It's the building of new cars that I am after. These cars have been tested in
service for 58 years which is more than any other kind of car. Presumably the
Cubans have made some modifications and improvements as well.

------
JSeymourATL
It's a big idea with a huge addressable market potential-- think every car
make going back to the Model T.

Here's an interesting article from the recent Detriot autoshow>
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/16/business/a-3-d-printed-
car...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/16/business/a-3-d-printed-car-ready-
for-the-road.html?_r=0)

------
monknomo
Probably, but not all of it. You've got engine bearings and cylinder liners
with special compounds and tight tolerances.

It might be easier to print forms for pressing/hammering body panels and plugs
for molds to cast parts.

I also don't know if I would totally trust a 3d printed frame

~~~
memracom
Since 3d sintering used metal powder it may be possible to do special alloys
as well. I agree that the end solution may be a hybrid one with d printed
parts from different materials assembled together.

Also, as you point out a lot of testing would be needed for parts that are
exposed to constant stress such as the frame, axles and so on.

